# Removing Keg Spear From 'a' Type Coupling.



## barrg0 (14/5/08)

Hi there,

I am trying to remove the spear from my 50l keg which has the Tooheys 'A' type fitting. I have made up a tool to unscrew it but it wont come out competely. It seems as though there is something stopping it from coming out. Ive seen pics from other members that have removed them. What else do I have to do to get the thing out?

Regards

barwee


----------



## pb unleaded (14/5/08)

There is a longer pin stoping it. Screw it back on and with a pair of pliers push down black "o" ring and grab the center part at the same time.
Twist clockwise (I think). The spear should fall down into the keg. Unscrew it, take everything out and file down the longer pin.
I'll post some pics if I find them.
cheers


----------



## pb unleaded (14/5/08)

found one pic


----------



## barrg0 (14/5/08)

arthur said:


> There is a longer pin stoping it. Screw it back on and with a pair of pliers push down black "o" ring and grab the center part at the same time.
> Twist clockwise (I think). The spear should fall down into the keg. Unscrew it, take everything out and file down the longer pin.
> I'll post some pics if I find them.
> cheers



Thanks Arthur,

I'll give it a try and let you know how I get on.

Cheers


----------



## joshuahardie (15/5/08)

+ 1 for cutting off the longer lug.. will make your life so much easier next time you want to dismantle it.


----------



## barrg0 (16/5/08)

arthur said:


> There is a longer pin stoping it. Screw it back on and with a pair of pliers push down black "o" ring and grab the center part at the same time.
> Twist clockwise (I think). The spear should fall down into the keg. Unscrew it, take everything out and file down the longer pin.
> I'll post some pics if I find them.
> cheers



Hi Arthur
Have tried for about 2 hours without success. Does the centre part turn with the o ring? Because It wont budge. I can depress the o ring and turn it ok but cant seem to turn the centre part at all.
Any ideas? Ive even tried turning it with the coupler but that didnt help.
Cheers


----------



## /// (16/5/08)

barwee said:


> Hi Arthur
> Have tried for about 2 hours without success. Does the centre part turn with the o ring? Because It wont budge. I can depress the o ring and turn it ok but cant seem to turn the centre part at all.
> Any ideas? Ive even tried turning it with the coupler but that didnt help.
> Cheers



Hopefully its a legal keg...

That is an RS-AS valve, last 's' for safety. Screw it out as far as possible, wedge a crowbar or similat underneath and leaver up the extractor. this will bend the safety lug. Only if it is a legal keg though...


----------



## barrg0 (16/5/08)

/// said:


> Hopefully its a legal keg...
> 
> That is an RS-AS valve, last 's' for safety. Screw it out as far as possible, wedge a crowbar or similat underneath and leaver up the extractor. this will bend the safety lug. Only if it is a legal keg though...


Thanks eveyone, I have managed to remove it by levering it out with a couple of pieces of wood. Trimmed up the long tang and voila!!!

Cheers


----------

